# what made you think you were having twins?



## vicky125

hey how r u guys..

i ovulated yesterday and i swear i felt it from both sides... if i concieve this month i hope its twins...

but did anyone know they were pregnant with twins or more before it was confirmed?.. if so what made you think that?


----------



## knitbit

I had no idea I was having twins until I saw them on a scan at 8 weeks. Good luck!


----------



## Laura2919

A scan :haha:


----------



## mamato2more

I do feel the o pain, but I had had a m/c right before, very very early loss, like the day after I got a positive on a test...anyhoo, I knew, just knew I would have twins next...even before I was pretty with the one I lost...just knew


----------



## lizziedripping

I had made jokes about it being two, because they run in the family, and my Dad had a very prophetic dream months before I conceived in which he had been giving a lift to teenage twin grandsons!!! That was weird, but none of it prepared me for it actually being twins, and I had no real inkling. The 10wk scan was the first I knew..............that was interesting lol x


----------



## vicky125

these stories are interesting.. maybe its in my imagination because i want twins... but my mum was pregnant with twins and triplets, and other members on my mothers side (dads side too but he doesnt count) but knowing my luck it will miss me :(


----------



## megamummy

sickness, tiredness, and general rattyness.....knew it was twins from word go and then a scan at 12 weeks confirmed my suspisions. Even had a scan at 6 weeks which showed 1 but still knew xxx


----------



## tripletsOMG

i didnt think I knew but the thought kept coming to me. i was researching how do u know its twins online the night before my 6 week scan. Boy was I off I saw 3 flashing heartbeats nothing could have prepare me. Good luck


----------



## spellfairy

I always knew i d have twins. Goggled it at 4 weeks and all my early scans confirmed one hb and i kept saying i thought i was having twins ha ha. I am at a diff hospital so they dont know but they found another when i asked yest to look more.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had NO idea at all..found out at 6+2 from an early scan due to some spotting.


----------



## vicky125

awesome.. im still hoping.. i caught at least one egg.. and am not pregnent.. bfp at 8dpo ! lmao... def bfp at 9 and 10 dpo :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Yay!!!!!!!! Congrats!!!


----------



## vicky125

lol.. thanks.. i have no symptoms tho so im thinking just one :(


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I had barely any symptoms at that point too..just very slightly sore boobs and a headache.

Mine weren't any worse than with a single pregnancy either! Just hit me earlier than with my previous ones..around 5 weeks.


----------



## vicky125

awww. well im still hoping.. i just have the occasional sore boobs and fatigue


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

You have plenty of time for extreme symptoms lol.

When will you get a scan?


----------



## vicky125

most likely in 3 - 4 weeks


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yay! You'll have to update this thread so i can see it lol. Fx'd!


----------



## vicky125

sure will.. hoping two but happy with 1 :D


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

True..1 is such a blessing too!!!


----------



## vicky125

yeah im not sure when i want to go.. with number 1 i was 5w6d which would be in 2 weeks but i want to see a slightly bigger bubby\


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

yeah, hold off as long as you can..so you can see more lol. We saw both heartbeats and sacs at 6+2 but that was a transvaginal scan also


----------



## vicky125

i saw a heartbeat with #1 at 5w6d normal stomach ultrasound


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Cool!! I know it's possible..I just saw it much clearer than the abd ultrasound he did as well. But you can still see if theres twins by then, I would guess. :D


----------



## spellfairy

I ov on 4/5th may on the 23 I said to my oh omg what if it's twins! That's barely pregnant. Three scans and I kept insisting there was two but no just one fetal pole and one hb next time by week 9/10 I asked her to check the shadow and wow there was the other twin! Unreal:)


----------



## vicky125

lol.. knowing my luck they wil find one, ill ask them to look more and there wont be anything


----------



## mommyoftwin30

When i went to Dr @ 10 weeks!!!


----------



## daisybby03

i was having stretching pains (at 6 weeks )so bad I asked for an ultrasound and BAM..there were 2. I was a lot sicker with these twins than with DD. Got bigger a lot faster too. Right now at 14 weeks, I look like I did at 20 weeks with DD


----------



## MMMummy

As soon as we found out we were expecting my husband asked me if I thought it was twins... I have a family history of twins and I had a feeling too. I was also a lost sicker with these two than with my other kids but I am still barely showing, I was alot bigger with my son and daughter...


----------



## vicky125

blood results from 15dpo is 1460.. what do u guys think?


----------



## LLbean

look here...it has levels for you
https://www.advancedfertility.com/earlypre.htm


----------



## xSarahM

Hi, I'm expecting boy/girl twins.
When i first got my BFP, before any scans i was sure i was having a girl. Then about a week later, i was sure i was having a boy. I got really upset over it :blush: i felt like a bad mother cause i went from certainty of a girl, to certainty of a boy..

I then had my first US, and it showed one baby.. Then i had my second US, it showed two. :dohh: I should have guessed as twins are very common in my family, i guess i just didnt even think about that possibility.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

I never guessed it either..even tho they run in my family lol

I don't know much about hcg levels, but they are rising so that's great! xx


----------



## LLbean

Man I so dream of joining you ladies in the twin train ;-)


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Sending you tons of baby dust hun! :dust:


----------



## vicky125

lol.. well im going for another blood to see if they are rising normal or fast and then they will send me for my dating scan in a couple of weeks :D so hopefully find out then


----------



## LLbean

vicky125...any updates? Now I want to see my BETAS doubling QUICK too!!!!


----------



## vicky125

nah just one so far. so now hoping its a girl cuz of the higher levels


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Aww congrats on the doubling numbers tho! :)


----------



## Babychicks

my gut tells me its more than one, i took clomid day 3-7,triggered and iui. My hubby does not want me to get excited too early, but i had symtopms of pregnancy from day 3 past iui. I have my first scan at 7 weeks on the 8th August and it feels like a life time, too curious to wait. but i told my self i will not pressure the dr, i will wait until im 7 weeks.


----------



## PeaceLoveBaby

Ooh exciting!!!! Please let us know when you find out :D I love hearing stories like this xx


----------



## LLbean

OMG fingers crossed for you Babychicks! keep us posted!


----------

